# Hexapla



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 13, 2005)

Since my last move I have been missing some important books in my library. I finally found them last week in a box that had remained unopened until now. Sigh.

One of those books is my English Hexapla. It's a very handy reference that includes side-by-side NT readings from the 1380 Wiclif, 1534 Tyndale, 1539 Cranmer, 1557 Geneva, 1582 Rheims, and 1611 AV. 

I'm glad to have it back! 

Lk 4 What man of you, having an hundred sheep, if he lose one of them, doth not leave the ninety and nine in the wilderness, and go after that which is lost, until he find it?
Lk 5 And when he hath found it, he layeth it on his shoulders, rejoicing.


----------



## Authorised (Feb 13, 2005)

I also own one of those. Very good resource, with a good history in the front as well. If you buy one, also get a magnifying glass. 

The Greek text contained in it is Alexandrian.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> The Greek text contained in it is Alexandrian.



Sweet! It contains the proper Greek text! :bigsmile:


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like a wonderful tome, but if I bought one my wife would kill me. I am always in the doghouse for buying another book.


----------



## Authorised (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Authorised_
> ...




Its actually quite ridiculous, considering none of the translations present use an Alexandrian text.


----------



## DocCas (Apr 20, 2005)

I assume you are referring to Bagster's Hexapla which contains the Greek text of Scholz. As the Scholz text was published in 1830 it predates any of the Critical work done by Westcott and Hort, or even Lachmann for that matter who published his Greek text the following year.

Scholz based his Greek text on the work of Greisbach who published his textual commentary in 1798 and his Greek text in 1774 with a revision in 1805.

Scholz was very careful to include the variants found in the TR by annotating his text with footnotes reading "Rec" followed by the variant found in the TR. He also included in his text TR readings which Greisbach had abandoned in favor of Vaticanus readings. He was a Roman Catholic and believed that Greisbach had moved too far from the readings found in the Latin Vulgate and was attempting to restore some of those "Catholic" readings. 

But, I agree that Bagster using the Scholz text is anachronistic insofar as it is 300 years later than the Greek texts the English of the various translations was based on (with the obvious exception of the Wycliffe translation of 1382 which was based on the Latin Vulgate).


[Edited on 4-21-2005 by DocCas]


----------



## rchapman (Apr 27, 2005)

*Bagster\'s Hexapla*

Andrew(or anyone else that might know), Do you have any price quotes on Bagster's Hexapla? Can it be found used for less $$$? I have a collection of approximately 65-70 English Bible translations and I don't have that one. Numerous English translations are helpful for those of us that are confided to one language.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2005)

I got my 1841 Bagster's Hexapla from Still Water Revival Books. They have different editions available at different prices here. (Note that prices are in Canadian dollars.)


----------



## smallbeans (Apr 27, 2005)

Man, they've gotta redesign that site - it looks like a 12 year old's homepage from 1997.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, I agree that SWRB has a very confusing website. But I've figured out how to navigate it and I think it can be worth it when they make certain Puritan, Covenanter and Reformed resources available that are found no where else.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 28, 2005)

Lon, here's what you do. Tell you're wife you're thinking of bidding on this one on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=29223&item=6957771840&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

for 1300 somalias. Then after she's goes and finds her favorite implement of homicide show her the SWRB site and tell her "Ayy! honey, if we take 79 dollars and put 'em up by side we can get dis one here and when I'm not usin' it we can hold up the lame corner of the chesterfield." (If she doesn't speak canadian, just tell her it's a good deal.)

She's gotta go for that.


----------

